# Elemento del Espacio Cuántico



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hola amigos, en CNN.com me encontré con el enlace a un artículo en Inglés que quiero compartir con Ustedes!

El enlace presenta un concepto que de esta forma no había encontrado aún! Casi que ni me atrevo a dar un breve resumen de este artículo para despertar el interés de Ustedes. 

El artículo habla de que el universo no es un continuo que está expandiendo, sinó algo que consiste de "Space Elements", "Elemento de espacio", que contiene información y que transmite esa información a elementos de espacio contiguos! Cada "Elemento de Espacio" tiene una capacidad limitada de contener información y el transferir de Información a Elementos de Espacio, abreviémoslo con "S.E" tiene una eficiencia menor de "1", esa ineficiencia de transferir información resulta que en una S.E. queda un "rastro" de la información transferida. el artículo presenta como diversas cualidades del espacio se representan en el concepto presentado. No me considero capaz aún de presentar un resumen. Toca leer el documento.

Pero interesante me parece el como presenta una analogía entre una nube que vemos en la atmósfera y de como gravedad de un objeto en el espacio se presenta. escribe que cuando miramos una nube solo podemos percibir esta nube una vez que el aire está saturado de humedad y esto resulta que podemos ver claramente la forma de esa nube. Pero si observamos esa nube de forma que observamos la humedad, vemos que la nube realmente se extiende por un espacio mucho mayor, solo que dentro del área donde el aire está saturado de humedad percibimos la nube a razón de las gotas de aire.  El gran resto de la nube observado usando un filtro que muestra la humedad del aire tiene un grado de humedad menor a la saturación.

Así, nuestro planeta, tal cual lo percibimos con nuestros sentidos, solo abarca aquella parte de el, donde el grado de "saturación de sus "S.E."s le da la propiedad de sólida masa a la que estamos acostumbrados. Aplicando el concepto presentado en el artículo solo aquel "S.E." en el centro del planeta tiene el mayor grado de "contenido", igual a información. Desde ese "S.E." central la información es transferida a los "S.E."s contiguos y como la transferiencia de información es ineficiente en el sentido que solo se transfiere un cierto porcentaje de la información. Esta transferencia de la información es pasada a "S.E." contiguos hasta que el grado de saturación llega al punto donde ya el "S.E" ya no es suficiente para crear la percepción de ser un objeto sólido". Pero como la transferencia de información a "S.E." contiguos sigue el resultado que percibimos es la "gravedad". Cuando mas lejano al punto de "S.E." inicial menor es la eficiencia de la transferencia de información, lo que percibimos como la medida en la cual la gravedad disminuye!

Esta transferencia de Información entre "S.E." contiguos tiene lugar a cierta frecuencia, o "delta T", la ineficiencia de la transferencia de información también alarga el ciclo en el que esta ocurre, lo que percibimos como la "velocidad" del transcurrir de "tiempo" disminuye!

El documento aplica esto al BigBang. En el momento inicial del BigBang el S.E. en el que tiene lugar recibe la información de lo que representa el universo y empieza a transferir esta información a "S.E." contiguos. La frecuencia en la que ocurren estas transferencias en ese momento inicial es "máxima" en nuestro universo y la ineficiencia de la transferencia recién allí empieza a degradar la frecuencia en la que estas transferencias ocurren. Así el tiempo allí tiene su velocidad máxima.

Interesante y para mí la capacidad de entender un poco de como aplica sus conceptos es su aplicación a lo que es un hueco negro! Un hueco negro es la suma de "S.E." que presentan una saturación de información. Por lo tanto cuando un hueco negro recibe masa, mas y mas de S.E. contiguos al hueco negro alcanzan el punto de saturación lo que permite describir porque percibimos que un hueco negro "crece" a medida que recibe mas masa! De allí tambien resulta que un hueco negro tiene una extensión física pues es aquella donde todos los S.E. que lo conforman están saturados.

Pero otra interpretación de aplicar el concepto del S.E. esta en las dimensiones físicas del universo! Dice que el universo físico no crece! Lo que dice es que debido a las ineficiencias de transferencia de información la frecuencia de estas transferencias disminuye a razón de lo cual se tiene el efecto de que la luz cada vez varía en su frecuencia hacia el "rojo"!

No reclamo ni de haber comprendido de forma correcta lo que presenta el documento, ni el haber entendido los aspectos que aquí presento, un sub-set de lo que el documento presenta y tampoco que sea capaz de resumir correctamente lo que he leído. Hagan se pues sus propias ideas de lo que el artículo presenta y ojalá me ha sido posible despertar su curiosidad!


----------



## vrainom (Jun 5, 2017)

Tiene elementos de seudociencia. Quiere tomar el concepto de masa = información y hacer acrobacias para tratar de que a partir de ese concepto se desarrollen todos los fenómenos naturales, por ejemplo:



> El mismo mecanismo aplica a todas las fuerzas. La repulsión ocurre en el proceso inverso cuando los niveles de saturación se sobreponen negativamente. La saturación (y ΔΤ) disminuyen con la proximidad y por tanto una repulsión agresiva ocurre a distancias muy cortas.



Ajá.

Además si algo dejó claro el descubrimiento del bosón de Higgs es que el universo está primordialmente fundado en campos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 5, 2017)

Perdóname por refutar lo que entiendo has escrito! Que el espacio no es continuo, ni tampoco el tiempo ya es expresado por las unidades de Planck! Haz una búsqueda en Google sobre las unidades de Planck, el tiempo y la unidad de longitud de Planck y podrás apreciar que las unidades de Planck ya son conocidas y no refutadas y por lo tanto aceptadas en la ciencia. Como la física es una de las materias a las que estoy aficionado desde mis tiempos en el bachillerato sigo informándome al respecto.

También lo que escribes que el descubrimiento de la parte de Higgs, responsable para que partes sub-atómicas tengan la cualidad de masa, refuta lo que escribes sobre los "campos" y por lo tanto lo que entiendo de to posting del caracter continuo del espacio! El campo de gravedad tiene efecto porque las partes discretas Higgs asignan esta cualidad por su interacciones. Así, según yo entiendo el expresar campos de alguna índole, electromagnéticos, gravitacionales y de las interacciones fuerte y débil dentro de los núcleos atómicos, estos son el resultado, de acuerdo al modelo aceptado en la física estandar, por las interacciones de partes que transmiten tales efectos.

Vale recalcar que las dimensiones de Planck para tiempo y longitud en el sentido de analogía son mayores en potencias negativas de 10 que entre el tamaño del universo y un átomo de hidrógeno. 

Sin embargo el concepto de los Elementos Cuánticos que describe las cualidades de elementos de espacio-tiempo es, como todo lo que sabemos en la ciencia de la física, solo un modelo y nunca modelo alguno en la física reclama para si el describir lo que llamaríamos "realidad"! La ciencia de la física trabajo aplicando la metodología que todo modelo es válido hasta que se demuestre que está equivocado.

Así también el modelo propuesto y que basa en las cualidades descritas en el documento al que hago referencia y doy el enlace en mi posting anterior en este hilo es un modelo que refleja lo que modelos anteriores asumen, pero que abre la posibilidad de crear modelos que permitan describir y predecir cualidades de aspectos de la física en general y de la cosmología en especial, donde la física misma expresa que las leyes de la física no son aplicables. 

Uno de los aspectos que puedo presentar con mi muy limitado conocimiento de la materia es su descripción aplicada a los huecos negros. Allí el modelo de los elementos del espacio cuántico propone una aplicación que parece explicar aspectos de los huecos negros que la ciencia física solo expresa que allí sus leyes no son aplicables.

Otro aspecto es el presentar un modelo de como puede ser el Big Bang en especial durante aquel lapso de tiempo inicial donde las leyes de la física tampoco son aplicables.

Un aspecto muy relacionado a esto esta lo demostrado en las teorías cosmológicas del Big Bang, que el universo creció a velocidades superior a los de la velocidad de la luz en el vacío! También vale recordar que el límite de la velocidad de la luz específicamente se aplica a la posibilidad de poder transmitir información a una velocidad mayor. El comportamiento de partes entrelazadas, donde experimentos han podido comprobar que el invertir el spin de una de las partes entrelazadas tiene como resultado la modificación del spin de la parte entrelazada de forma inmediata y mayor a la limitación de la velocidad de la luz! Esto da indicación comprobada de efectos "reales" que tiene lugar a una velocidad mayor que aquella de la luz si aplicamos metodologías de medición basadas en leyes de la física tradicionales. Este conflicto aún no tiene explicación que concuerde con las leyes de la física tradicionales.

El concepto de los elementos de espacio cuántico que define las dimensiones físicas de tales elementos como tales de las dimensiones de Planck propone una explicación que basa en conformar con las leyes físicas tradicionales y que interrelaciona la frecuencia de transferencia de información y la velocidad de la luz entre elementos de espacio cuántico relacionando esta frecuencia con la velocidad de la luz! Además conforma con las leyes de la termodinámica por ejemplo especificando que tal transferencia de información es sujeta a la ineficiencia y que a razón de ella el flujo no es invertible. repito, que no he estudiado a mayor detalle y que sobre he reflexionado sobre lo presentado en el documento aplicándolo a  áreas de la física donde ya he estudiado y reflexionado un poco.

Sub-sumando lo escrito: La teoría presentada en este artículo no creo justificada el darle el atributo de "seudo-ciencia"! Escribiendo esta opinión no excluyo en ningún momento el estar equivocado!


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2017)

Yo hice una teoría hace años considerando al universo como una masa no homogénea de densidad variable, luego si envías una partícula habrá momentos en los que viaja mas lento y luego más rápido, esta densidad seria por las fuerzas gravitatorias y la interacción de campos, entonces comencé a pensar en que el espacio también seria relativo, por que mientras estemos en el sistema solo veríamos una sumatoria de los campos al medir la distancia, y si estos campos modifican cualquier cosa medible entonces todas las mediciones serán alteradas.

Entonces comencé a imaginar que el universo quizá es en realidad pequeño, pero estas zonas de densidad alargan el espacio y tiempo causando la apariencia de un espacio infinito, un agujero de gusano podría ser entonces una región de super baja densidad donde no exista el efecto de expansión espacio-tiempo, de esa forma no se necesita doblar el espacio para justificarlo, simplemente es una zona donde se escapan de los efectos permitiendo desplazarse en todo el espacio sin la intervención de los campos, ¿Y si las partículas entrelazadas se unieran por dicho efecto?, el espacio para ellas podría ser realmente pequeño mientras que nosotros seguimos limitado a lo físicamente medible lo cual siempre será alterado.

Bueno esa idea la tuve hace años y no he investigado nada sobre ello.


----------



## vrainom (Jun 6, 2017)

Sobre el mecanismo de Higgs: 





			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> Las partículas ganan masa interactuando con el campo de Higgs que permea todo el espacio.



La existencia de campos también le da más sentido a las fluctuaciones cuánticas, a que una partícula fundamental pueda decaer o generar otra, e incluso a la existencia del espacio mismo, porque este, que no siempre ha existido y se teoriza que sigue expandiéndose, no puede estar siendo creando de la nada, sino que debe ser la manifestación de fuerzas subyacentes al universo físico.

Regresando al artículo que mencionas, me parece más filosófico que científico, y así mismo parece aceptarlo el autor, ya que al final menciona: 





> This page is a private proposal. If you were looking for actual science please follow Wikipedia, Britannica, or other.
> 
> (Esta página es una propuesta privada. Si buscas ciencia factual por favor sigue a Wikipedia, Enciclopedia Britannica u otras.)



También me parece que el artículo contradice el conocimiento establecido, por ejemplo entiendo que asegura que el espacio es inmutable y que las distorsiones espaciales son meras ilusiones perceptuales del observador 





> If the traveler was unaware that space is static, he would translate this experience as “contracting space”.



También da a entender que el espacio no está expandiéndose, sino que es el "rastro" de las partículas en el espacio lo envejecen haciendo que la velocidad de la luz no sea constante (!!!) y se alente en regiones viejas del espacio 





> Light travels more slowly in the present time than it was in the past. The cosmological redshift relates to age, time and retardation, not to distance, speed and acceleration. Space is not expanding. Light is decelerating



En conclusión: 

Para que las cavilaciones del autor puedan ser consideradas una teoría debería ofrecer pruebas matemáticas o experimentales de sus propuestas y ofrecer predicciones comprobables.

Y por favor no lo tomes personal, es sólo que, considerándome escéptico, tengo un umbral bajo para lo que considero seudociencia.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 8, 2017)

@vrainom: Me he tomado tiempo para reflexionar sobre tu respuesta y de encontrar una respuesta a lo que podría estar a la altura de tu respuesta!

Creo que la posición que creo haber entendido tomas está basada en una combinación de escepticismo y en completo acuerdo de como en la ciencia trabaja, requiriendo el fundar una teoría con una sólida e irrefutable comprobación de esta lograda por requerir el acompañar esta con la corroboración matemática. De allí resulta que tu opinión tiene mi máximo respeto.

Habiendo tratado de expresar mi respeto, tanto por lo que creo es tu forma de proceder, me permito tratar de presentar el cómo procedo y del porqué de esta forma de proceder. No buscando justificarme, sino tratando de presentar mi forma de proceder.

Soy, como lo he escrito mas arriba, un aficionado a la física desde mi tiempo de bachiller. No me decidí estudiar física en la universidad por tener la opinión que la "lingua franca" en el campo también de la física son las matemáticas y que para poder tener éxito en una carrera en las ciencias de la física se requiere poder "pensar" usando la lengua "matemáticas"! Yo opino de mi que soy incapaz de lograr la maestría en matemáticas requerida para ser un físico!

Fue por eso que me decidí por estudiar una carrera de ingeniería teniendo en mente mi otra afición por lo que llamo "una buena ciencia ficción"! Por los vaivenes que trae la vida de forma autodidacta y teniendo el fundamento de 4 semestres universitarios de carrera de ingeniería mecánica me acabé adquiriendo cierta maestría en el campo de la electrónica en general y de aquella de controladores y procesadores gráficos. El resultado fue, que la empresa National Semiconductor me empleó en Alemania como "Field Application Engineer", en breve FAE para su nueva familia de productos gráficos "DP8500"







Esta foto muestra la placa de demostración de uno de los primeros procesadores gráficos, el DP8500 y en la foto de la placa se ve el "ENGR-SAMPLE" del procesador gráfico, uno de los primeros ejemplares de este que me fue regalado al cerrar el departamento para procesadores gráficos de National Semiconductor. Aún tengo un buen amigo, entonces el "segundo" de este departamento de National Semiconductor, con el que compartí por muchos años la afición a volar avionetas en California.

Expando tanto esto, por un lado porque quizá sea de interés de algún forista de ver un ejemplar de los primeros procesadores gráficos, por otro lado, y creo mas importante para esta mi respuesta para demostrar que en el campo de la electrónica fui por muchos años un ingeniero en la industria de semiconductores.

Mi razón y mi forma de proceder basa en un principio que un viejo profesor de física me inculcó durante los 2 años de estudio adicionales para recibir el grado de bachiller alemán. la física no describe la realidad física, sino que presenta modelos que permiten describir, predecir eventos y propiedades que "vemos" y que los hace de tal manera que no excluya ningn evento o propiedad ya conocida y explicada por modelos establecidos.´

Siguiendo las informaciones que se reciben por diversos medios y tomando cursos universitarios MOOC, como aquel de cosmología de la MIT de Boston trato de ir actualizando la noción que tengo de los avances en la ciencia de la física. Mi noción es que el tal llamado "Modelo Estándar" que desde hace décadas a correspondido a aquello que experimentos y observaciones han presentado. Siendo CERN un buen ejemplo de como se está investigando y tratando de comprobar lo que las teorías basadas en el "modelo estándar" se anticipo. La parte de Higgs siendo un buen ejemplo de algo que las teorías describieron y que fue encontrada, respectivamente se encontró una parte cuyas propiedades equivalen a lo que las teorías anticipaban.

Pero siguiendo la misma línea de argumentos, CERN no ha podido encontrar partícula alguna que corresponda a aquellas partículas supersimétricas que el modelo estándar describe. Y eso a pear que las energías presentes en las colisiones dentro de CERN eran superioras a las requeridas para encontrar tales partes supersimétricas.

Según entiendo la ciencia de la física teórica sigue buscando modelos que abarquen eventos y propiedades que aún no cuadran en el modelo estándar. Menciono nomas toda la gama de teorías de los strings, del multiverso y muchos temas mas.

Confieso que tal cual opiné al terminar mis estudios de bachillerato en Bogotá y en Alemania, no soy capaz de un dominio apropiado de las matemáticas para realmente poder crearme una opinión propia y de calificar modelos matemáticos desarrollados alrededor de estos esfuerzos por encontrar modelos físicos que cubran áreas que aparentemente no pueden ser satisfechas usando y aplicando el modelo estándar.

Pero tal cual lo pude experimentar en carne propia durante mi carrera profesional, tengo un talento especial en reconocer estructuras en los mas diversos campos sin tener todos los datos disponibles. Esto resultó beneficioso para abrirme las puertas a la industria de semiconductores y de recibir bastantes méritos por mi labor, como mas tarde también como ejecutivo en el departamento de ventas. Acabé mi carrera profesional como "Business Development Director" trabajando para Lucent, un spin-off de la famosa ATT!

Así hoy aprecio cuando me encuentro con conceptos nuevos que se van desarrollando en la ciencia de la física y de la cosmología. El concepto de los "Elementos de Espacio Cuánticos" del artículo al que doy el enlace arriba me gustó muchísimo por su aparente sencillez y belleza que resulta de tal sencillez.

Hay algo que se ha comprobado en los siglos pasados. Una teoría resulta muy exitosa y aceptada por la comunidad científica cuando esta es capaz de describir y predecir los eventos y propiedades conocidas en ese tiempo. Una tal teoría nueva es relativamente sencilla y bella y muy potente. La famosa ecuación de Einstein: E = M * C^2 cumple con esto de forma fantástica. Cuando los físicos descubrieron las leyes cuánticas, el mismo Einstein escribió que Dios no juega a los dados! Muy pronto las 2 teorías pudieron ser comprobadas experimentalmente y ambas son la base científica de muchos productos que nos acompañan a diario!

Pero tan bello y potente como las teorías de Einstein son para el mundo de lo grande, igualmente bellas y potentes son las teorías cuánticas en el mundo de lo pequeño! Pero tan no aplicables parecen ser estas teorías fuera de aquellas dimensiones físicas a las que corresponden. Desde entonces la ciencia a trabajado en avanzar estas teorías y de crear nuevos modelos en el intento de enlazar ambas teorías en un solo modelo. Creo poder decir que en los últimos 100 años, mas o menos, desde que esas 2 teorías fueron descubiertas, la ciencia ha tratado de ampliar estas volviéndose cada vez menos sencillas y por lo tanto menos bellas! Igualmente podemos observar que esos mismos intentos llevan a que muchos nuevos modelos sean concebidos en el intento de combinar esas teorías. Mi opinión es que estamos en una fase anterior a algún "Einstein" a descubrir una nueva ecuación sencilla y bella y que las teorías cad vez se vuelven mas complejas y cada vez mas solo las matemáticas son capaces de describir estos conceptos. No niego la justificación del rol de las matemáticas, como ya lo he escrito repetidamente las matemáticas son la "lingua franca" que aparentemente es capaz de describir la "realidad" y de los modelos que se van desarrollando. Pero yo estoy convencido que un nuevo "Einstein" va a descubrir un nuevo modelo sencillo y bello.

Ojalá me fue posible explicarme. Mi afición a la ciencia de la física y aquella nueva para mi de la cosmología experimenta gran satisfacción cuando me encuentro con modelos sencillos y bellos como este de los "Elementos de Espacio Cuánticos", o como aquel otro que se ocupa con el fenómeno del impacto que tiene el observar por un observador un evento y que este se comporta de modo diferente dependiendo que si tal observador del evento existe. No pongo en duda que la ciencia física cuántica ha sido capaz de desarrollar modelos matemáticos que brinden una explicación de tal fenómeno! Pero tal cual es con el "Modelo Estándar" y sus predicciones sobre las partes supersimétricas y el no encontrar estas en Cern a pesar de tener niveles energéticos en las colisiones observadas superiores a aquellas requeridas para crear alguna de las partes supersimétricas.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jul 31, 2017)

Una serie de reportares en la televisión alemana sobre "Fake News", sobre como estas noticias falsas generan un ecosistema que acaba por mostrar al usuario solo tales noticias que encajan en un esquema relacionado a mis preferencias! Prácticamente el mismo mecanismo que Google y Facebook utilizan para vender información a clientes que permitan poner tales anuncios durante la navegación en el Internet que corresponda al perfil creado aplicando el aprendizaje de máquinas al analizar nuestros movimientos y acciones en el Internet!

Los documentales presentan como ese mismo servicio de Google y Facebook para sus clientes genera un ecosistema donde al final la persona solo recibe noticias que están de acuerdo con el perfil creado. Así, políticos de todos los partidos, utilizan esto para sus acciones de ganar los votos en los elecciones!

Esto me hizo reflexionar como tales perfiles pudieran impactar las noticias que encuentro y donde también he publicado hilos en este foro. Prometo, que de ahora en adelante me esforzaré por investigar si los artículos y los hilos de los enlaces que recibo, son noticias verídicas o falsas. No garantizo el no poder fallar en mi esfuerzo, pero veré como esto impacta los datos que recibo!

Este hilo y su tema hacen referencia a enlaces publicados que están apareciendo en los entornos de páginas serias. Los 2 documentales que vi esta noche me han inquietado! Creo que es importante tener noción de este problema, de sus efectos en elecciones por ejemplo, pero también a sobre que información encuentro navegando por el Internet. Definitivamente el uso muy reservado que doy a las redes sociales como Facebook y a que trato de usar la página "Startpage.com" para efectuar búsquedas en el Internet. Startpage usa Google pero no hace accesible para Google de quién está efectuando la búsqueda! Se pone como página inicial al abrir mi browser, en mi caso Chrome!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2017)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> ...  Se pone como página inicial al abrir mi browser, en mi caso Chrome!



El único navegador conocido y probado, que no revela la identidad del navegante, se llama TOR. Es gratuito. Con él podrías acceder a Deep Internet (Internet Profunda), eso sí... sigue al pie de la letra las recomendaciones de uso.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 3, 2017)

Gracias mcrven y mis mejores deseo a los venezolanas que están pasando tiempos tan difíciles. Ya he experimentado con Tor, pero muchos de los sitios que son de mi interés no son adecuadamente usables.


----------

